# April Showers Bring...Tornados!



## jlloyd99 (Apr 19, 2006)

It's been a crazy couple of days here in NC Missouri.  Lots of sever weather and a few Tornado Warnings.  We had our latest one tonight which brought golf ball sized hail and strong winds.  Thankfully I was luck and there is no major damage.  My thoughts and prayers go out to those who have not been so lucky.  On the upside, all this rain will make for a nice growing season.


----------



## scott in kc (Apr 20, 2006)

LadyJ, good to hear y'all are OK. Hoped you and Ben were out of harms way when the last couple of batches of bad weather moved through. 
We've been fortunate this spring to only have some small hail and a little wind.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Apr 20, 2006)

Lady J,
      I can't imagine golf ball size hail. That must have been a little more than scarey ... that could totally redesign an automobile. Glad you all seem to have made it through the storm. My son and his family live just east of St. Louis and they had a tornado to pass about three hundred yards from their house. The whole family was home and fortunately came through it just fine. We really all have so much to be thankful for. Here in Florida, we're not talking much about it but hurricane season begins next month...... and the gulf has been relatively warm this past winter ......... hmmmm. Best of luck to all of us.


----------



## bekellog81 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello everyone, The other night we here in Meadville only got small hail and rain.  A couple of years ago this may we(Meadville) got some hail that started out about the size of quarters and by the time it was over it was larger than softballs!!!! Talk about damage.  Not to mention we also had a tornado pass just south of town.  That is some thing that I will never forget!!! And never hope to see again!!!


----------



## bob-bqn (Apr 20, 2006)

Ben,

Back about 4 years ago when I car pooled with my father-in-law we got caught in a hail storm on the way home. It started out small and continued to grow to softball size and we were on the road in the country side with nowhere to take shelter. His Mecedes took quite a beating.

Scott, last night we had 80mph straight-line winds and some very small hail.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Apr 20, 2006)

Being in Eastern Kansas I can attest to the severe weather that has been going on.  Seems most of it forms and gets going in Central and Eastern Kansas but then moves on to absolutely pound Missouri.  I have been treated to watching some awesome lightening flashes on the backside of super-cells at night.  It is incredible to have a clear sky overhead and a thundercloud off to the East with so much lightening that it looks like it is still right over our head.

Thoughts and prayers to those in the Midwest who have had to endure some really rough storms so far.  And just think, the season is just getting underway.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 21, 2006)

Prayers up for all those in Tornado Ally.


----------

